# Do any know about Occupation Ceiling for 2015-2016?



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Hello any one know about new occupation ceiling as per updated SOL list?


----------



## AusApplicant (Jan 2, 2013)

The last update is from the Assistant Minister for Immigration and Border Protection and Assistant Minister for Education and Training for Skilled occupation list updated, it can be read here: Assistant Minister - Skilled occupation list updated

The only point they made is that they are adding two new occupations, and that they have taken feedback from industry and have updated the SOL which will be released shortly.

However, here is the list of NSW's occupation ceiling for those applying for 190:
http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/66878/NSW-190-list.pdf


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

AusApplicant said:


> However, here is the list of NSW's occupation ceiling for those applying for 190:
> http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/66878/NSW-190-list.pdf


Could you please check if the link you provided is correct? The reason I'm asking is I don't see any mention of ceiling in the PDF above -- just NSW SOL with no numbers except ANZSCO codes.


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

ok.. but do you after how many days occupation ceiling will be declare. I think it will be display after 06th July, 2015 EOI round.




AusApplicant said:


> The last update is from the Assistant Minister for Immigration and Border Protection and Assistant Minister for Education and Training for Skilled occupation list updated, it can be read here: Assistant Minister - Skilled occupation list updated
> 
> The only point they made is that they are adding two new occupations, and that they have taken feedback from industry and have updated the SOL which will be released shortly.
> 
> ...


----------



## AusApplicant (Jan 2, 2013)

c0da said:


> Could you please check if the link you provided is correct? The reason I'm asking is I don't see any mention of ceiling in the PDF above -- just NSW SOL with no numbers except ANZSCO codes.


Sorry, my bad - I didn't intend to write that the ceilings were there, just that the occupations are there  Apologies for the confusion.


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

pareshprince said:


> Hello any one know about new occupation ceiling as per updated SOL list?


My guess it would be announced closer to 6th July.


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

SkillSelect ( not yet updated )


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Hey Guys occupation ceiling updated for 2015-2016
SkillSelect


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

See Comparison of occupation ceiling 2015-16 with 2014-15

Occupation Ceiling Comparison


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

pareshprince said:


> See Comparison of occupation ceiling 2015-16 with 2014-15
> 
> Occupation Ceiling Comparison


Also, do you think it makes sense to update this google document on a monthly basis? It will give an idea to all on how many are getting filled on a monthly basis, against each occupation. More data is more knowledge!!


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

if I want to compare with previous year monthly which is little bit difficult because of i have no old data.

but if we want to check occupation ceiling then we can go direct immigration skillselect link which i share my earlier post.



jelli-kallu said:


> Also, do you think it makes sense to update this google document on a monthly basis? It will give an idea to all on how many are getting filled on a monthly basis, against each occupation. More data is more knowledge!!


----------

